# Orlando Culinary Academy



## blkkat (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi everyone...looking for information on the Orlando Culinary Le Cordon Bleu Program.

Is it worth the price?

Any current students?

Any gradutes that post here?

Thanx in advance

Kat


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

I took a look at the school because I considered going there and no I don't think it's worth the price. I wasn't totally impressed with the facilities either. I was talking to a chef who is the head of Women Chefs and Restauranteurs and she said that the LCB schools are a rip off.


----------



## blkkat (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks..I was getting that vibe as well. From the school and a few other sources.


----------

